# DUKE'S B.C. PROJECT



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

This is a bike for my daughter still not sure what color to go.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=203692] 

[attachmentid=203688]

[attachmentid=203689]


----------



## krate_lowrider (Jun 22, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: Ooooh shit, this ones gonna be hot


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

nice mods. that bike would look sick with a kandy raspberry or kandy purple paint job. :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=203694]


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good, looks like a lot of hassle to do the fender


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 1 2005, 07:04 PM
> *nice mods. that bike would look sick with a kandy raspberry or kandy purple paint job.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3352275[/snapback]​*


LOL, They where try'n to talk me into purple today cause there was a new quart in the cabnet.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

This one got painted last night. Hope he don't get pissed.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:0 holy shit! that looks almost like my bike except that mine doesn't have any mods in the back. is that a two tone or is it just the lighting making it look that way?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 1 2005, 07:11 PM
> *:0  holy shit! that looks almost like my bike except that mine doesn't have any mods in the back. is that a two tone or is it just the lighting making it look that way?
> [snapback]3352298[/snapback]​*


tangerine over gold base


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=203697]

[attachmentid=203698]


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Jul 1 2005, 07:08 PM
> *This one got painted last night. Hope he don't get pissed.
> [snapback]3352292[/snapback]​*


will the chain still work on that?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 1 2005, 07:15 PM
> *will the chain still work on that?
> [snapback]3352306[/snapback]​*


there going to put it together later on,we'll see. :burn:


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

nice work man! ive always wanted to do a frame like that


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=203725]

[attachmentid=203726]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=203727]

[attachmentid=203728]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

looks hot, cant wait to it completed :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Sweet bro, I didnt know you could get down like that. They look tight as F---! Maybe I can get some ideas off you for the one Im about to start. I never did one before.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

:worship: i am not worthy


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

where do you sit


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

i had always love the back fender being mold to the frame


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i leave to go eat and when i get back this is here, this is one cool bike and an excellent topic. i like seeing these build up topics


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 1 2005, 07:47 PM
> *Sweet bro, I didnt know you could get down like that.  They look tight as F---!  Maybe I can get some ideas off you for the one Im about to start.  I never did one before.
> [snapback]3352406[/snapback]​*


My first one to, actaully it was done but took it down and re-did it.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

basecoat

[attachmentid=203759]

[attachmentid=203760]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

clear w/flakes

[attachmentid=203764]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 1 2005, 08:05 PM
> *i leave to go eat and when i get back this is here, this is one cool bike and an excellent topic.  i like seeing these build up topics
> [snapback]3352476[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: 

[attachmentid=203766]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

going to wetsand (oops colorsand) then candy will go over flakes

[attachmentid=203796]

[attachmentid=203797]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

is anyone else saving all these pics, i cant help it i just have to :cheesy:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

wow that frame is awesome! so is the orange one.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Jul 1 2005, 07:08 PM
> *This one got painted last night. Hope he don't get pissed.
> [snapback]3352292[/snapback]​*


why would he be pissed


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Jul 1 2005, 07:51 PM
> *where do you sit
> [snapback]3352418[/snapback]​*


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

are you making a custom seat like the motorcycles?


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Jul 1 2005, 09:51 PM
> *
> [snapback]3352844[/snapback]​*


wtf is  i need ANSERS ANSERS damnit


































j/k


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Jul 1 2005, 10:04 PM
> *wtf is   i need ANSERS ANSERS damnit
> j/k
> [snapback]3352878[/snapback]​*


 :happysad: WHAT 805 SAID, ANYONE GOT A PIC? I SEEN ONE ONCE ON HERE BUT DIDN'T SAVE IT.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

theres a blue bike in here


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=186813


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

is it some thing like that or better


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

something like that, thanx


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 1 2005, 09:44 PM
> *wow that frame is awesome! so is the orange one.
> [snapback]3352819[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: orange :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

that looks so nice and smooth, i wish i could get mine like that


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

keep the pics coming alcocer, this look awesome


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

nice as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks real good. I hope to see these bikes at the LRM show in S.F.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

i think a front fender like this would be coolfender


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

fucking hard!!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

I NEED A DAMN WELDER. So i could get crackin on my frame :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=207775]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=204158]

[attachmentid=204159]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

hard to see but thats a pearl on there

[attachmentid=204160]

[attachmentid=204161]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

candy over pearl

[attachmentid=204162]


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

friggin sweet


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

more pics

[attachmentid=204163]

[attachmentid=204165]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

when I seen this, I was like ughhh

[attachmentid=204166]

[attachmentid=204167]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=204168]

[attachmentid=204169]


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

the progress is looking good! decide on a color for that bad boy yet?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

my bad bro. i got ahead of myself with my last reply. i was on the previous page where the pics of the base coat are posted and didnt realize that there was another page of pics with the paint. i must say, that thing kicks serious ass! i like that fishnet idea you used. very unique!
:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is looking good alcocer, keep the pics coming


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok jealous


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 2 2005, 07:40 PM
> *this is looking good alcocer, keep the pics coming
> [snapback]3355813[/snapback]​*


this it till S.F. show  

[attachmentid=204228]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks a lot :angry:

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

hella fucking tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

that is fucking beautiful!


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

^ agreed


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

nice, like the molding around the crank


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 2 2005, 11:41 PM
> *nice, like the molding around the crank
> [snapback]3356365[/snapback]​*


Yeah thats my favorite part.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Very nice start man. Let me know if you need anything


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Very nice work!


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats amazing....i like how u did the paint for both of them


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Jul 3 2005, 07:12 AM
> *Very nice start man. Let me know if you need anything
> [snapback]3356699[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

any more progress


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Jul 2 2005, 07:57 PM
> *this it till S.F. show
> 
> [attachmentid=204228]
> [snapback]3355839[/snapback]​*


I had to leave before the clear got shot so I have'nt seen it. but on tuesday I'll wetsand it then send it out for air brushing.


----------



## Reiner (Mar 16, 2005)

man that paint job is so daam beautiful


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

WOW! Amazing paintjob on that one! :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 2 2005, 07:58 PM
> *thanks a lot :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3355840[/snapback]​*


OK 

[attachmentid=207773]

[attachmentid=207774]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Jul 3 2005, 08:54 PM
> *I had to leave before the clear got shot so I have'nt seen it. but on tuesday I'll wetsand it then send it out for air brushing.
> [snapback]3358871[/snapback]​*


Who is going to airbrush it?


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

THE BIKE LOOK'S GOOD :thumbsup: 
IS THAT A CANDY PINK?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jul 7 2005, 10:26 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's a magenta candy.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It should turn out real nice.  Do you need any parts or do you know what your going to put on it?


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2005, 04:44 PM
> *It should turn out real nice.   Do you need any parts or do you know what your going to put on it?
> [snapback]3376726[/snapback]​*


NICE............


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jul 7 2005, 12:27 PM
> *NICE............
> [snapback]3376981[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Jul 2 2005, 05:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad you didn't leave it like this. Two tone silver and pink would have looked real nice...or even pearl white with that pink.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

do you know what class that frame is? if not i believe it's a radical because i count at least 6 modification's.
SOCIO, do you agree?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jul 19 2005, 05:30 AM
> *do you know what class that frame is? if not i believe it's a radical because i count at least 6 modification's.
> SOCIO, do you agree?
> [snapback]3435521[/snapback]​*


yup, radical. It shoould takke something at the LRM show next month.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Yeah the guy's from traviesos where tell me that it goes up against mario from low perfections. :tears:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jul 19 2005, 01:08 PM
> *Yeah the guy's from traviesos where tell me that it goes up against mario from low perfections. :tears:
> [snapback]3438036[/snapback]​*


yup but he's not unbeatable, my club took all of his specialty awards away at the last LG monterey show, BEST ENGRAVING, BEST PLATING, BEST PAINT, BEST MURALS, BEST DISPLAY, BEST UPHOLSTORY, AND ONE OTHER.... so don't be threatn'd by that, do your thang!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I would just put it out ther and see how it does. There isnt too many radicals out in this area.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Damn "J", That thing looks realllllll gooood


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jul 20 2005, 03:07 PM
> *Damn "J", That thing looks realllllll gooood
> [snapback]3444664[/snapback]​*


I promised you pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jul 7 2005, 11:29 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=207802]
> ...


yea bro it going to turn out nice , Adolfo did my bike too now he's doing my fenders.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jul 25 2005, 04:13 PM
> *I promised you pics bro  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3475745[/snapback]​*


im just glad everything worked out.....felt kinda bad, know what i mean, glad its all good, and nice to see its getting done the right way....


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Gotta give props to Jesse where all the work is gettin done

[attachmentid=223890]

Here is the my bucket

[attachmentid=223898]


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

ne finished pics?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Lookin crazy! I love it


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Got it back from airbrushing

[attachmentid=245034]

[attachmentid=245036]

[attachmentid=245038]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

thought it was going to get more ghost graphics.

[attachmentid=245043]

[attachmentid=245046]


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

that looks soo good now, cant wait to see it with some parts


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

:thumbsup: looks really good brotha


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

woah very nice paint!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Diggin that paint job.


----------



## Reiner (Mar 16, 2005)

oh yeah really really nice man


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yep


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

thanx I think I'm gonna give the airbrusher a call back and ask him to do some marblizine


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 15 2005, 02:17 AM~3622154
> *looks great :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Aug 15 2005, 07:19 AM~3625385
> *thanx I think I'm gonna give the airbrusher a call back and ask him to do some marblizine
> *


sup bro nice bike aye next time you see him can u check out my fenders.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

bike's turning out F*@#ing nice! think really hard on the marbelizer. don't wanna over due it. if you decide to go with it,think hard on how you're gonna lay it. Keep us posted,can't wait for the final results! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

update, sorry pics are so bad

[attachmentid=263876]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

still goin to colorsand and send out for pinstriping & some more airbrushing


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

lovin this bike dude... how much more airbrushin n pinstriping u gonna get cause its looks very nice how it is..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by auslowridn_@Sep 2 2005, 06:03 PM~3742510
> *lovin this bike dude... how much more airbrushin n pinstriping u gonna get cause its looks very nice how it is..
> *


just a little further


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

fucken sick bro! i'm diggin that paint job! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

off the hizzy! looks good


----------



## Reiner (Mar 16, 2005)

please not to much airbrush. it looks so nice now


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Sweet!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Real nice!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

fuckin nice, I have to see that with the parts!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

That shit is so hot... I have so much respect for Dukes C.C./B.C.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

HOT! :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=278394]


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

that shit looks so fucken sweeeeeeeeet man i wish that was my bike i hate you j/p good job man looks real good iam waiting to see some pictures of the bike withsoem parts :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 3 2005, 12:40 PM~3745624
> *fuckin nice, I have to see that with the parts!!!
> *


FA SHO!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

so its for when!?!?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 16 2005, 09:31 PM~3831457
> *so its for when!?!?
> *


Vegas a few of our members are going, so need to reg somthing to get the wrist bans :biggrin:


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

nice frame


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jul 20 2005, 03:07 PM~3444664
> *Damn "J", That thing looks realllllll gooood
> *


got to give props to this guy I got it of him. I just had to give it that pro touch  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=156627&hl=


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey wassup Homie! Man I like that paint work man thats bad ass, but I sent you a PM if you need pics of some work let me know send me your E-mail address, I wouldint mind getting a hand in this project. :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 17 2005, 06:54 AM~3832749
> *got to give props to this guy I got it of him. I just had to give it that pro touch
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=156627&hl=
> *


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i really like it but whats with ppl starting to get rid of the whole seat post....wheres ur seat gonna go?


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Sep 17 2005, 08:47 PM~3833638
> *i really like it but whats with ppl starting to get rid of the whole seat post....wheres ur seat gonna go?
> *


i was thinking the same thing...Are you gonna sit on the frame?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Sep 17 2005, 01:31 PM~3833815
> *i was thinking the same thing...Are you gonna sit on the frame?
> *


I'm going to have a seat molded to the contour of the frame. but I don't think anyone will ever sit on it.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

real nice frame, keep the pics coming  :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

:0  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

looking really good


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thats hella sick :thumbsup: :worship: and no it dont have a cold :rofl:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Amazing


----------



## ANGEL B (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 21 2005, 05:49 PM~3860485
> *:biggrin:
> *



LOOKIN REAL GOOD JULIAN :thumbsup: NOW I HAVE TO START BUILDING SOMETHING TO KNOCK U OFF WITH. JK KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGEL B_@Sep 21 2005, 08:49 PM~3861747
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD JULIAN :thumbsup: NOW I HAVE TO START BUILDING SOMETHING TO KNOCK U OFF WITH. JK KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


Whats up bro :biggrin: 

It's gettin Dropped off tomorrow at Allen Signs


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 21 2005, 09:49 PM~3862208
> *Whats up bro  :biggrin:
> 
> It's gettin Dropped off tomorrow at Allen Signs
> *


 :0


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

nice as man.. like the third bike i no of wid the same style graffix


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i like it even more it kind of reminds me of a mini truck paint job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

*d*


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

damn now i really like it....b4 i thought it looked good ...nows its amazing!


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

shes going 2 say ur tha best daddy in tha whole wide world thats bad ass // thats going 2 take some shows


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

What's going on with the bottom half?


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

realy nice!!! Now put the part!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

looks great :thumbsup: :thumbsup: two thumbs up


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i still dont get where the seats gonna go?


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jul 19 2005, 06:30 AM~3435521
> *do you know what class that frame is? if not i believe it's a radical because i count at least 6 modification's.
> SOCIO, do you agree?
> *


How many mods for full ? and how many for radical ?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i think its radical frame :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame *and custom upholstery, custom paint, etc.*


RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame *with custom upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.*


Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples:* capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank, removal of center pipe*, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major modification.


Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts, custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

What do you guy's think full or radical ?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

dont forget the paint ,how many stages?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA+Sep 29 2005, 10:07 PM~3913882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rules say mods and custom paint


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

radical


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

its a radical, one because you missed in your description that you have 3 minors around the crank case because you have the removed and capped seat post, capped behind the crank case and a molded modification in front of the crank case. also is that lower bar straightedened? it looks like it and that would be a major mod. any way you look at it it's a radical. good job though!!! looks nice!!!


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

I agree it is a radical because of all your modifications. I say 4 majors and 3 minors which is 5.5 mods. I can't tell on the bottom bar, but I also thought it had been flattened which would be another major making 6.5 mods. Plus if I remember correctly you have a 3 stage paint job on it. To me it is a radical and a nice one at that, just don't clutter it with a bunch of junk like some other bike I have seen.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going with Radical casue the way you molded the area when the back rim bolts on might be considered a modification. Sometimes little things like that will be considered a mod. Even if the chainguard holder/tab is cut off, that might count as a minor.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=294937]


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Radical


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 30 2005, 06:22 AM~3914964
> *its a radical, one because you missed in your description that you have 3 minors around the crank case because you have the removed and capped seat post, capped behind the crank case and a molded modification in front of the crank case. also is that lower bar straightedened? it looks like it and that would be a major mod. any way you look at it it's a radical.
> *


 oh well here it is

[attachmentid=295000]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

WTF :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 30 2005, 08:43 PM~3920245
> *WTF  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Thats radical to me nice paint job


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

love that paint job looks great


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 30 2005, 07:43 PM~3920245
> *WTF  :biggrin:
> *


Thats a big ass difference. Im going to have to check it out at its first show. Do you which one you are taking it to or is is not coming out till next year?


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 30 2005, 08:43 PM~3920245
> *WTF  :biggrin:
> *


better have some nice parts


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 30 2005, 08:47 PM~3920265
> *Thats a big ass difference. Im going to have to check it out at its first show. Do you which one you are taking it to or is is not coming out till next year?
> *



Las Vegas, not trying to win anything though.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Sep 30 2005, 08:47 PM~3920266
> *better have some nice parts
> *



:banghead: all the bigboys are going to be clownin on it.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

DAMN,BIGDADDA! that turned out FIRME! PROPS to you and any peeps involved! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

got any close ups of the paint?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Sep 30 2005, 09:06 PM~3920398
> *got any close ups of the paint?
> *


peeps are sayin keep it undercover til vegas but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn.....................


----------



## twistedream (Feb 27, 2004)

NICE....


----------



## twistedream (Feb 27, 2004)

HOW MUCH DID THAT PAINT JOB COST ALL TOGETHER ?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twistedream_@Sep 30 2005, 09:17 PM~3920472
> *HOW MUCH DID THAT PAINT JOB COST ALL TOGETHER ?
> *


It's good to know people


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 30 2005, 10:10 PM~3920429
> *peeps are sayin keep it undercover til vegas but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:
> *


*TRULY AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 30 2005, 09:40 PM~3920600
> *TRULY AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro but theres no way this bike can compete against bikes like this in radical


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 30 2005, 11:16 PM~3920865
> *Thanks bro but theres no way this bike can compete in radical
> *


why not? you got paint, graphics, pinstriping, just get some nice custom made parts, nice display and you got a show winner brother


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

damn i love that paint job! lookin good... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 30 2005, 10:16 PM~3920865
> *Thanks bro but theres no way this bike can compete against bikes like this in radical
> *


in my opinion, you got it beat already! 
i think you're gonna be in the same dilema as my sons bike. we get all kinds of compliments on it and ppl at the shows are always saying they think it will win.but lately,it hasn't won,and all because of accessories. even some of the other bike owners have tripped when our bike doesn't win. it still feels good to know that the ppl appreciate it! :thumbsup: 
anyway,good luck!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

hey man that frame has alot of nice paint and mods to it, please do me a favor don't risk it by putting store bought parts on it just to take it to a show, you've invested this much time and money, let it sit until you get that parts that it really deserves. if you need any help hit me up, me and socio can give you a hand. but none the less great job and see ya at the shows!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 3 2005, 02:14 PM~3934086
> *hey man that frame has alot of nice paint and mods to it, please do me a favor don't risk it by putting store bought parts on it just to take it to a show, you've invested this much time and money, let it sit until you get that parts that it really deserves. if you need any help hit me up, me and socio can give you a hand. but none the less great job and see ya at the shows!!!
> *



what do you mean risk ? how serious does compition get ? I was just building a bike for my daughter to take to the shows with us. Didn't think the bike was going to end up like this. LOL


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 3 2005, 07:34 PM~3936857
> *what do you mean risk ? how serious does compition get ? I was just building a bike for my daughter to take to the shows with us. Didn't think the bike was going to end up like this. LOL
> *


meaning kinda like what you said "all the bigboys are going to be clownin on it" i know you built it for your son, but once you start to compete and see all that there is you will get the bug and want to do more, which means you will want different parts which means you will have to keep taking parts on and off the bike and hopefully the paint won't get chipped or scratched. i'm just telling you the bike is very nice, it will compete as a radical, and to support the frame you are going to need the custom parts. tell you what take a look at least look at megalowrider.com for some cool parts and if your looking for gold, go to gold seal in Oakland, they got the best gold i've seen. but anyways not starting trouble i just want to see that frame do well and if it is going to compete, then compete like a champion.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its a good frame and I want to see it do well. Its going to be a good addition to Dukes B.C. and I know its going to motivate alot of people in this area. This area needs more bikes like this one. You now have thhe responsibility to give this frame some custom parts. The frame is exotic enough to where it now is a requirement. By the way, Congrats on the feature in the new Streetlow.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 4 2005, 06:17 AM~3938253
> *meaning kinda like what you said "all the bigboys are going to be clownin on it" i know you built it for your son, but once you start to compete and see all that there is you will get the bug and want to do more, which means you will want different parts which means you will have to keep taking parts on and off the bike and hopefully the paint won't get chipped or scratched. i'm just telling you the bike is very nice, it will compete as a radical, and to support the frame you are going to need the custom parts. tell you what take a look at least look at megalowrider.com for some cool parts and if your looking for gold, go to gold seal in Oakland, they got the best gold i've seen. but anyways not starting trouble i just want to see that frame do well and if it is going to compete, then compete like a champion.
> *


Sorry if my "?" came off negative I didn't intend for it to be. I just wanted opinion's from people that compete. And thanks for that info on spots to check out.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

every one said that u have customm made parts 
well we are they 
could u post some pics
and that paint job is speach less that frame is fuken bad ass


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2005, 07:14 AM~3938399
> *Its a good frame and I want to see it do well. Its going to be a good addition to Dukes B.C. and I know its going to motivate alot of people in this area. This area needs more bikes like this one. You now have thhe responsibility to give this frame some custom parts. The frame is exotic enough to where it now is a requirement. By the way, Congrats on the feature in the new Streetlow.
> *


The paint is pretty crazy it'll be gettin some custom stuff little by little. 





I'm doing some rims right now


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 4 2005, 06:46 PM~3942859
> *every one said that u have customm made parts
> well we are they
> could u post some pics
> ...


Nah bro I need custom parts. Thanks about the frame and paint


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

beautiful dam bike...... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh that frame is bad ass 
u should but custom laster cut stuff for that bike cus its bad ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 4 2005, 05:47 PM~3942869
> *The paint is pretty crazy it'll be gettin some custom stuff little by little.
> I'm doing some rims right now
> *


Thats how it happens bro, little by little. My trike was the same way. It took some time before it all came together.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

do what you gotta do homie and come out repping NOR-CAL to the fullest


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 4 2005, 07:48 PM~3943400
> *do what you gotta do homie and come out repping NOR-CAL to the fullest
> *



:biggrin: 


[attachmentid=299603]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

sup Angel B


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

post a pic of the paint on your frame


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Oct 5 2005, 02:09 PM~3948190
> *post a pic of the paint on your frame
> *


HERE YOU GO THIS IS HOW WE DO IN NORTE CALIFAS


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn bigdadda that frame its the shit 
how could u top that frame off??????????????????????????????????


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

that bike turns me on


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Poppin Bubbly!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW!!! THATS TIGHT!!! DAM!!!! GOOD JOB!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 5 2005, 06:07 PM~3949731
> *HERE YOU GO THIS IS HOW WE DO IN NORTE CALIFAS
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

damn right!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 5 2005, 06:07 PM~3949731
> *HERE YOU GO THIS IS HOW WE DO IN NORTE CALIFAS
> *


looks realy good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

:0 it keeps gettin gbetter every time.....but the seat :0 i still dont get that lol wheres it going


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thinklits going to be like 
sics bike with a seat on top orthe frame


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=300896]


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thoes rims r sick :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

The bike club put there parts on for the vegas show


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats nice  Do you have a name for the bike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 5 2005, 08:49 PM~3951320
> *The bike club put there parts on for the vegas show
> *


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Oct 5 2005, 09:53 PM~3951340
> *Thats nice  Do you have a name for the bike?
> *



I'm trying to talk my daughter into callin it 


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*"CARSHOW QUEEN"*</span>


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 5 2005, 10:00 PM~3951391
> *I'm trying to talk my daughter into callin it
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"CARSHOW QUEEN"</span>
> *


 Sounds good to me


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn thats very good work! stuff like this motivates me into doing good in life (school) so that i can have my bomb ass bike, my bad trike, done and built the way i want it to be. thnx for the motivation! oh and that name sounds kool :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 5 2005, 10:00 PM~3951391
> *I'm trying to talk my daughter into callin it
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"CARSHOW QUEEN"</span>
> *


 Sounds good to me


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 5 2005, 10:05 PM~3951415
> *:thumbsup: damn thats very good work! stuff like this motivates me into doing good in life (school)
> *


 uffin: $$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

fuckin' sic' :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE YOUR OWN SEAT OR HAVE ONE MADE


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

ones being made right now, hope it's going to be ready in time


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

lookin killer man..


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

that frame is real good....i was gonna say u need custom parts but then i read ur sig so in other words good job

I'M POOR, 

BUT I MAKE IT LOOK GOOD.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

DANG HOMIE THERES SOMETHING ABOUT IT THAT JUST MAKES IT LOOK SOOOOO MUCH BETTER THAN ALLOT OF OTHER BIKES I THINK ITS THE FACT THAT IT DOSENT HAVE ALOT OF BULLSHIT AND ITS CLEAN. THATS MY FAVORITE BIKE


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i don't like the down tube


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

It turned out nice. Big ups!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Oct 12 2005, 07:36 AM~3986293
> *that frame is real good....i was gonna say u need custom parts but then i read ur sig so in other words good job
> 
> I'M POOR,
> ...


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

How about you throw it at me instead?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Oct 12 2005, 07:32 PM~3990373
> *How about you throw it at me instead?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: I'm not a player I just crush alot.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

how much would you charge to make me a frame like that


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 12 2005, 07:48 PM~3990066
> *don't make me throw my wallet at you  :biggrin:
> *


dam i wish i had even 1 bill


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Oct 12 2005, 08:43 PM~3990812
> *how much would you charge to make me a frame like that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 12 2005, 05:48 PM~3990066
> *
> *


Does that mean you are getting custom parts? Is it going to be in Fresno? :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

very nice frame!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by judas_@Nov 6 2005, 09:59 AM~4148135
> *very nice frame!
> *


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

liking the paint


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2005, 09:44 AM~4148066
> *Does that mean you are getting custom parts? Is it going to be in Fresno?  :biggrin:
> *


got 2 sets of rims on the works 1 set going chrome the other going painted. And we made a better seat, don't know if I'll have it airbrushed or upholstered. Not sure bout Fresno.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

will you sale me them twisted rims after you change them out


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 6 2005, 01:23 PM~4149539
> *will you sale me them twisted rims after you change them out
> *


*SELL*


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

There from this bike just borrowed them


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Here the rims I've been playin with

[attachmentid=354300]

[attachmentid=354307]

[attachmentid=354306]


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

interesting..................


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Nov 17 2005, 10:02 PM~4229308
> *Here the rims I've been playin with
> 
> [attachmentid=354300]
> ...


  whats next, paint them


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

yeah candy them not sure what color


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

heres the seat

[attachmentid=365918]

[attachmentid=365919]


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

are those 11" apehangers?


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hopefully you get almost eveything done before next year Julian.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

It should be ready by friday :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

sweet azz bike paint job iz wicked :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT i wanna see more progress on this bike


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Nov 27 2005, 03:35 PM~4286364
> *are those 11" apehangers?
> *



Chopped


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

just wondering, not for sale, but how much do you guy's think this would sell for ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

$200


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn I wish i had the skillz that the people here got


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

that bikes tight


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Nov 17 2005, 11:02 PM~4229308
> *Here the rims I've been playin with
> 
> [attachmentid=354300]
> ...


did you glass them or is that straight bondo


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 29 2006, 09:58 PM~6274665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Kitty hair" I think it's called


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Ey sorry for bumping this old topic but I was wandering what happened to this bike??? I loved this ride it pretty much inspired me to build more bikes back in the day...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah i really like this bike.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Yea guess no one knows what happened to it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jan 30 2009, 02:29 AM~12856723
> *Yea guess no one knows what happened to it?
> *


I havent seen it at any shows in a long time.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jan 30 2009, 02:29 AM~12856723
> *Yea guess no one knows what happened to it?
> *


LAST TIME I HEARD THAT HE JUST HAD IT LAYING AROUND :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

damn this bike is bad, with still lots of potential.


----------

